# Disable Java Quick Start! It's A POS!



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Guys,

I was ready to murder this machine! It turns out that I went to a site that used Java and had some big pictures on it. I had been to the site before and keep everything up to date so I knew it was safe. At any rate. Everything slowed down to a crawl! Files and browsers took about 2 minutes or more to open. I was getting hangs and freezes on everything! I cleared cache, history, ran, Check Disk, tried System Restore, NOTHING WORKED!!! I thought for sure I was going to have to reinstall Windows!

Well, Firefox saved me! It said in the midst of my frustration that something called Java Quick Starter was hanging and preventing scripts from running on the page! It seems that Java, in it's infinite wisdom likes to load itself into memory. Note that I had never had a problem with JQS until last night. But at any rate, I disabled it, and rebooted, now my machine runs like it did before!

Here is how to disable it if you get sudden slowdown (On Windows XP) and if JQS is the culprit!

1.) Go to Control Panel
2.) Open Java
3.) Click Advanced
4.) Hit the + sign next to Miscellaneous
5.) Uncheck Java Quick Start (I also unchecked, show Java in the system tray.)

Your'e done!

But what would cause this hang in the first place?

Jack


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Every time I update Sun Java Runtime Environment, I uncheck both boxes in Control Panel - Java - Advanced - Miscellaneous and uncheck *jusched* in Start - Run - MSCONFIG - OK - Startup(tab) before I restart my computer. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

